# Check out my rebuilding forum at top of HM



## Richard King 2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Check out the video I took today in my forum.  I downloaded a video of an Anderson Power Scraper I bought and I tested it in my Dec. scraping Class in my home shop.   You can see it in the Connelly Book too.   I am guessing it is 75 years old and works like new.  I sell the books too.


----------

